# Mimmo's Bruschetta



## craigcamp (Jan 14, 2004)

click below for article and recipe:
Mimmo's Bar


----------



## hexnymph (Apr 15, 2003)

I love Bruschette... sound good but no mozzarella?


----------



## craigcamp (Jan 14, 2004)

Mozzerella on Bruschetta? Never in Italy.

That would be pizza


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

That's a great site Craig. I'm at work so I can't spend too much time on it right now. In the meantime, welcome to Chef Talk.

Jock


----------



## craigcamp (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. I am working hard to improve the education section on the site so it can be a strong resource on Italian wine and cooking. As a one-man-band it is big project, but I hope to complete it over the next months. In the meantime there is still a lot there as are all my wine and food articles.


----------

